# Logos



## Hippo (Jun 13, 2008)

If you build up a logos collection:

a) What happens to the book licenses when you die?
b) Can you sell or transfer your books?


----------



## N. Eshelman (Jun 13, 2008)

Good question. I bet McFadden knows the answer to these!


----------



## refbaptdude (Jun 13, 2008)

If you purchase one of the boxed Logos Library sets it comes with the PBB reader and there is a number of FREE books online. 

http://www.stilltruth.com/category/technology/libronix-downloads

Be sure to scroll through all the pages - see navigation at bottom of page
http://www.stilltruth.com/topics/technology/libronix/pbb

and

Walther Library - Concordia Theological Seminary

enjoy


----------



## DMcFadden (Jun 13, 2008)

Mike,

What an amazingly good question! I don't know if you can sell the books or not. One of my sons quit using Libronix and gave it back to me. Logos let me transfer it to my wife and make her the owner of record. But, that was within a family so who knows what they would do in a different type of transaction???


----------



## Kenneth_Murphy (Jun 13, 2008)

Here are some clips from their online faq.

Q: How do I move my Libronix library to a new computer?
A: The Libronix DLS is licensed to one user. You may install it on both your desktop and notebook computers, or on your home and office computers, if you are the primary user of the software on each system. Click here to find out which files can be backed up and moved.

Q: How do I Transfer my Licenses? 
A: Licenses for shippable products on CD-ROM or DVD-ROM, which come with a Serial Number, can be transferred from one person to another provided a License Transfer fee is paid. The transfer fee is 10% of the current Retail price for the product being transferred, with a minimum fee of $20. Either party involved with the transfer can pay the fee. We require the transfer request in writing (email is accepted) from the person to whom the software is currently registered. Please provide the following information:

The name and contact information of the current user, including email address.
The Libronix Customer ID of the current user. (This can be found on under Help | About Libronix DLS.)
The name and contact information of the person receiving the license, including email address.
Recipient's Libronix Customer ID, if they have one.
The product name(s) and serial number(s).
Note: Licenses for unlocked, downloadable products are non-transferable.

I didn't see anything about "death". I would think at worst it would be as above but I wouldn't be suprised if you can bequeath it. Someone would have to call their support though to get the definitive answer.

Link: Logos Bible Software FAQs


----------



## Hippo (Jun 13, 2008)

Kenneth_Murphy said:


> Here are some clips from their online faq.
> 
> Q: How do I move my Libronix library to a new computer?
> A: The Libronix DLS is licensed to one user. You may install it on both your desktop and notebook computers, or on your home and office computers, if you are the primary user of the software on each system. Click here to find out which files can be backed up and moved.
> ...



Does this mean that it is always better to order via cd rather than download as this will render the licenses transferable?


----------



## Kenneth_Murphy (Jun 13, 2008)

Hippo said:


> Does this mean that it is always better to order via cd rather than download as this will render the licenses transferable?



I think it maybe better on CD if you intend to ever sell/transfer off a part of your collection. This could happen if you buy the year end super bundle and it comes with repeats of existing books in your library.

I don't think it matters if you intend to transfer your collection in full including the base package. In that case the downloaded books also transfer as they are actually just changing the "owner" information in their records for that user account.


----------

